# I have £10,000 that I want to get into euros



## ydontu (9 Jan 2009)

What is the best way of doing it.Is it a straight up case of going to a forgiven exchange?Is there a special place you can go for such large amounts?Is there something I can buy in the UK and sell for more in Ireland (except a car)?Any done this before.Advice appreciated.


----------



## Mpsox (9 Jan 2009)

The easiest thing to do is simply to go to your bank or foreign exchange bureau and exchange it. However bear in mind that a transaction of that size is likely to reported by the institution as possible money laundering.


----------



## krissovo (9 Jan 2009)

Just signing up to the thread as I opened a savings account in the UK and placed all my Euros into it to avail of the decent exchange rate.

My plan was to transfer it back once the sterling picks up.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Jan 2009)

Try www.currency.ie or www.xetrade.com and see what rates are on offer.


----------

